# Howdy



## Haunted Traxx (Nov 1, 2013)

Sales...

I am new to the forums and new to using a fog machine. We had 32 kids out and we loved the reactions that we received to our animatronics, lights and fog. 

I have two gemmy fog machines and I bought Frogy's Swamp Juice and it worked like a charm. 

While at Walgreens today, they had a two-fer sale on the fog juice and it was 1/2 off....but, it doesn't say if it is for water based fog machines. Does anyone know? 

Thanks so much and I am looking forward to reading about my most favorite holiday (which is also my wedding anniversary!!!):xbones:


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

There's water based machines, and oil based, which would be some very old haze machines which burned white oil (mineral oil, just like baby oil). 

Water based doesn't mean much anymore, I don't know of anyone (except a few pesticide fog machines, and they use a different tech to heat the "fog juice") still making a fogger or hazer for oil based fog fluid.

I would say it would be fine, but I would also say I would not use cheap fog fluid, as it will likely contain more impurities you don't want in the heat exchanger, or in your lungs. I don't consider that a myth. If you research glycerin, propylene glycol, and the like you will find that unless it is Food Grade, or USP verified, it is allowed a certain (surprisingly large) percentage of impurities. Not considered toxic, but still. 

As far as water based, yes, it will almost surely be at least 51 percent distilled water (hence the water based), and some percent of glycerin or propylene glycol. If it were 49% water, it would be glycerin based. (and would also lay out some really epic fog).


----------



## Haunted Traxx (Nov 1, 2013)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate your taking the time to help educate me!!!!!


----------

